# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انصراف از دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد

## Mr_ES

سلام کسی خبر داره که من الان ترم 5 هستم و میتونم مرخصی بگیرم و بازم کنکور بدم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم و بعد اینکه نتایج اومد انصراف بدم؟

----------


## amirm324

سلام، اگر دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید تا اسفند انصراف بدی، البته این برای کنکور سال های قبل بود امسال نمیدونم قانونش چطوریه

----------

